

How Sand Hill Road Sold out Innovation By Supporting the ATT/TMobile Merger - jboydyhacker
http://www.blindreason.org/2011/08/att-t-mobile-merger-will-kill-mobile.html

======
nicw
Stopped reading at first typo in the abstract.

